# Innova, Wellness, Nutro



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think all three are pretty good choices... 

I've never tried Innova, but I know people who feed the kibble and like it. And their dogs are doing well on it. 

Wellness is good too - my only issue that I had when I was feeding it to my guy (I like to try new things and would mix different kibbles in with his main food) is that it probably was the only kibble that neither of our dogs were absolutely crazy about. 

Nutro - our two previous goldens were Nutro dogs. They ate Nutro Max until they changed the recipe or stopped selling the certain bags in stores (early 2000's?) and they ate Natural Choice the rest of the way. Both were very healthy and active dogs who rarely saw the vet. And they LOVED their food. First sign that they weren't feeling well was them leaving any kibble pieces in their bowls.

Jacks ate Nutro Ultra for the first 3 years or so. The only reason why I stopped feeding it was because I realized they had slipped corn content into their adult kibble and I didn't like the menadione in the ingredients list. Since they removed the menadione and now offer recipes without corn, I wouldn't hesitate feeding Jacks the kibble again if I had any problems with his current food (Merrick).

Another thing about the Nutro Ultra - both our dogs (Jacks and our collie) LOVED that food. And like Merrick, our collie could at least eat Nutro Ultra for breakfast without getting sick.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

I believe the menadione is still in it.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Nutro: I had bad experiences when feeding Nutro five years ago and don't really trust the formulas or the company at this point.

Either Innova or Wellness could be a good choice for your puppy, but I wouldn't buy into the concept of needing to feed "large breed" formulas.

A golden retriever puppy fed regulated amounts of the Innova Puppy with 28% protein and 16% fat; or the Wellness Puppy with 28% protein and 17% fat should do just fine.

My preference would be for trying the Innova Puppy over the Wellness Puppy because I believe that Innova's fat sources of chicken fat and herring oil are more beneficial than the canola oil in Wellness. Also, the main carb source in Wellness is oatmeal which can promote gassiness in some dogs.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

MyBentley said:


> Either Innova or Wellness could be a good choice for your puppy, but I wouldn't buy into the concept of needing to feed "large breed" formulas.


I agree. I fed Cookie Wellness puppy, but not the large breed formula. The only reason was that this is what she was eating when she came home with us, and I saw no reason to change. Wellness has been a great choice for us.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

What about avoderm?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GingersMommy said:


> I believe the menadione is still in it.


I think they removed it September last year. If it's still on the bags... well, it shouldn't be.

@5 years ago = 2007 issues? Those were moist food, not the dry food. Because of those recalls I won't feed my dogs any wet food at all regardless of where it comes from.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I feed my 2 wellness and they've both done amazing on it, it's definentely the food in gonna stick with!


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

OK, the menadione might be out of the ultra. I looked at the other two formulas. I am looking at avoderm too.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine eat Wellness. When I started feeding it, there was no LB or LBP. So mine have always eaten Just For Puppy. I switch over to Adult chicken at four months... The reason I do not feed LB is that there are less calories/cup, so I would have to feed more... And it just didn't make sense.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> The reason I do not feed LB is that there are less calories/cup, so I would have to feed more... And it just didn't make sense.


Is it just the calories that people have an issue with as far as the large breed kibbles? 

Jacks was the first puppy who ever got the large breed food (recommendation from his breeder). 

He got 1/2 a cup 3 times a day for the first month. And then when we removed the middle meal we bumped that up to 1 cup twice a day.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I supplement with the Nutramax Dasuquin as well as fish oil... I think LB may have glucosamine. And if it does would my dog get the proper amount in the food as fed? I also never switch to Wellness Senior, as when I did that with my first golden, Sally, I had to increase her from two cups to four cups daily....to keep her weight up.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Wellness is probably made at Diamond, so keep that in mind. See if Precise is available in NC. There is one Annamaet dealer in NC, so probably not an option.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby eats Wellness, after trying other things first that didn't work. He has special dietary and health needs and we are sticking with what works. 

If you do go to a Wellness brand, be sure to join their e-club so you can get monthly discount coupons. It's usually $1 off a canned topper and $3 off any dry food. I used to post links here, but the company went to a new more secure format and you can only print and use one coupon, in your name. 

If you have any questions, their Customer Service line is most helpful. I had questions about possibly mixing two Wellness lines together and they discouraged it, telling me each formulation is different and I might actually create a nutritional imbalance. 

Most recently I called the CSRs and asked whether Diamond made any of their formulations--the answer is NO!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not recommend any brand over another. I can only tell you what has worked for me, and that Wellness has been great for my dogs for the last 12 years. However feed what your dog does best on and you are comfortable with.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Never tried Nutro, Fed Wellness LBP for a long time they did very well on it alittle dandruff on my lab but thats it. Tried Innova and loose stools i think too many ingredients. Havent tried Avoderm but it looks like a good simple food. i would say Wellness or Avoderm. Good luck


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's been on Innova since we brought him home (other than for around 3 weeks when I attempted a food change due to cost). He's done very well on it. As a puppy he was on the Large Breed Puppy, now the Large Breed Adult.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

WasChampionFan said:


> Wellness is probably made at Diamond, so keep that in mind. See if Precise is available in NC. There is one Annamaet dealer in NC, so probably not an option.


I called Wellness and was assured Wellness has NO affiliation at all with Diamond. I believe the CSR.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My dogs LOVE Wellness and are doing fabulously with the Wellness white fish and sweet potato.
Even though it is a bit pricey in the long run it comes out ahead because you have to use less for the dog to get the calories and nutrients they need. I tried other brands prior to this but this has been the best for my pups.

They have no affiliation with Diamond, according to many resources I have checked...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Precise is very palatable. How I look at food is, if it isn't broken, don't fix it.... Don't understand the Diamond reference in regards to Wellness. I have fed Wellness for twelve years....


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Precise is very palatable. How I look at food is, if it isn't broken, don't fix it.... Don't understand the Diamond reference in regards to Wellness. I have fed Wellness for twelve years....


A previous poster had warned that it might be associated with Diamond which has had some quality issues.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> A previous poster had warned that it might be associated with Diamond which has had some quality issues.


The power of false internet postings....


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Diamond did use to be one of Wellness's distributers. They aren't anymore. That is were all that comes from.

I have heard people are concerned about Innova now since P&G bought them out.

Thanks for your suggestions. I still don't have a clue.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As I said, if it is not broken, don't fix it... If it is working...


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Megora said:


> @5 years ago = 2007 issues? Those were moist food, not the dry food. Because of those recalls I won't feed my dogs any wet food at all regardless of where it comes from.


I am late to the post but .........................

Edited to remove advertsing................. Rob's GRs


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

I ended up going with California Natural cause the Nutro Lamb made her worse and the Chicken had corn gluten in it. As of last month the Vitamin K was still in and the corn gluten in some of them. I spoke with someone in customer service twice. I wish they had decided to remove them before I went with another brand.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

desi.n.nutro said:


> Edited to remove advertising.......


I wish you would stop using this forum to advertise Nutro.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

GingersMommy said:


> I ended up going with California Natural cause the Nutro Lamb made her worse and the Chicken had corn gluten in it. As of last month the Vitamin K was still in and the corn gluten in some of them. I spoke with someone in customer service twice. I wish they had decided to remove them before I went with another brand.


Smart choice.


----------



## pmcadams (Apr 3, 2012)

I've done the food gauntlet, it's a confusing topic, and I'm better understanding what people mean when they say feed what works for your dog. Here is my list & results -
Blue Buffalo / diarrhea
Taste of the Wild / Good results but manufacture reputation scared us away.
Nutro Ultra / Loose mushy stool
Eukanuba Natural (puppy) / Abby likes it, no digestion problems, happy with health and coat, so I guess Eukanuba has become our food of choice.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

pmcadams said:


> I've done the food gauntlet, it's a confusing topic, and I'm better understanding what people mean when they say feed what works for your dog. Here is my list & results -
> Blue Buffalo / diarrhea
> Taste of the Wild / Good results but manufacture reputation scared us away.
> Nutro Ultra / Loose mushy stool
> Eukanuba Natural (puppy) / Abby likes it, no digestion problems, happy with health and coat, so I guess Eukanuba has become our food of choice.


 yep heres mine over last 4 years:
Orijen-ok but high protein scared me
Fromm-loose loose stool
Precise Holistic-huge soft stools
Precise Foundation-did ok then huge soft stool
Acana Pacifica-3 did ok, 1 loose stools
ProPlan ALS-only been a day but so far so good for my boy that has loose stools.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

OK, here is mine too.
4 Heath-loose
Blue LBP-loose
Nutro Ultra Lamb- very loose
California Natural Chicken- loose

Granted she went through like 4 rounds of dewormer and meds for parasites but never found a food with good stools.

I am going to try Eukanuba Naturally Wild Puppy with salmon.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, and the whole feed what works is wonderful advice. I would feed puppy chow if it worked.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

GingersMommy said:


> OK, here is mine too.
> 4 Heath-loose
> Blue LBP-loose
> Nutro Ultra Lamb- very loose
> ...


I know you've been through a lot, but how long have you tried the California Natural Chicken? Maybe I'm confused, but I thought I read you were going to feed a bland diet for a day or two and then try California Natural? It can be helpful to just start mixing in a little bit of the kibble with the home-cooked and work up gradually. Also, the California Natural Lamb doesn't contain flaxseed and is even more simple.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

We did the bland diet for about 3 days and gradually mixed in the CN. Have been on that for over 3 weeks.


----------



## pmcadams (Apr 3, 2012)

GingersMommy said:


> I am going to try Eukanuba Naturally Wild Puppy with salmon.


This is the one Abby is on at the moment and the results were almost immediate, no more messy cleanup. They have another that's venison I'll try when she comes off puppy food, but for now this is it -

Puppy Lamb and Rice Food | Eukanuba.com


----------

